# what do SW mean by rehabilitative work



## JEON50 (7 Aug 2010)

Does anybody know what SW mean by  rehabilitative work, or is it left to the GP to decide, for the application


----------



## Welfarite (7 Aug 2010)

See Part 4 of this link regarding general conditions;


----------



## JEON50 (8 Aug 2010)

Hi Welfarite,

I only need 3 A Contributions in 2010, to qualify for Invailidy pension in 2012, my medical condition is slow but progressive. I want to sell my house, I have no mortage and only one 11 year old living at home now, we had six. My home is the only thing I Have left. Therefore I need to be on a non means tested allowance / pension

I really do not want to mess with my DA, however I have full medical grounds, which can not be contested. I am 51, was self employed. 2 consultants have advised that I should never work again.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Aug 2010)

I'm wondering why you wish to sell your home so where do you intend to live.
Your home never forms part of a means test.
Perhaps I've misunderstood something.


----------



## JEON50 (9 Aug 2010)

I am already on DA, but at some time we intent to down size. We would then be over the means test. I have 23 A Type contributions and the 260 prior to been self employed. However rule 4 seems very strict


----------

